# Vivitar 3200 flash?



## vikingtyty (Nov 27, 2006)

I was just at my girlfriends house, and found an old camera bag, which had this flash in it. Her mom said I could just take it, so I did.

The pictures I've taken with it (with a canon digital rebel xt) have been RIDICULOUSLY too bright... Not quite sure how to fix that, but I'd like to, since I really could use another flash.

Any advice/opinions would be awesome!


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 27, 2006)

After a few quick searches...I couldn't find much.  What modes does it have?  What switches?  Maybe take a picture of it.

It should have a switch or dial for the ISO setting...which may also include a chart with F stops and distances..  You can use that to determine what aperture to use.  

It may have an Auto mode...which would allow you to match the F-stop on the flash and camera...and the flash will give the proper exposure, within it's range anyway.

You won't be able to use the flash while the camera is in any of the auto modes....except maybe Av.  This is because the camera doesn't know there is a flash...so it sets the exposure as if there was no flash.  So when the flash does fire...you get a shot that is "RIDICULOUSLY too bright".

I have been using an off brand Auto flash for years.  It works great but you have to know how.  I always put the camera into M mode and set the aperture to match the setting of the flash.  I also match the ISO on both the camera and flash.  That will give proper exposure (or pretty close).  The shutter speed does not affect the exposure from the flash.  However, the shutter speed will control the ambient exposure (typically that's the background)...so if you want a lot of the background to show...then use a slower shutter speed.  If you don't want a lot of the background...then use a faster shutter speed.  Remember, you can't set the shutter speed any faster than the camera's max sync speed....which I think may be 1/200 for your camera.


----------



## vikingtyty (Nov 28, 2006)




----------

